# Short tubes on PFS?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I somewhat recall a conversation not too long ago about using short tubes on a PFS. This might have been a comment within a thread. Seems it was for speed shooting I think. Does anyone know where I can locate a bit more info on this? I wouldn’t mind trying it but I have no idea how long to make the tubes. Maybe I was having forum dreams again and dreamt the whole thing.. 🤷‍♂️😝


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Dgui has tons of videos about it on YouTube

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, Darrell Guillory is the man for this. On Youtube he is Dgui pfs shooter.

I recommend tubes-n-tabs on all pfs. I do not speed shoot. Can't hold enough ammo in my pouch hand.

Can't recall who else shot like this. 
Rich Newman, maybe?

SteveJ has done a bit of research on this, too.

And Bone on SSC will know.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks kindly fellas.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Check this video from Dgui.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

havent watched that one in a while,that was how i started out with PFS ,thru Dgui's videos,thanks for posting,gonna have to go over to the tube and rewatch now


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, very nice tutorial!


----------

